# Electronic Bargains



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Can we have an electronic bargains section in electric cafe? A fair bit of the traffic there seems to be well I want to buy this and found this was quite good. It'd mean there'd be a place to reference those ideas and also the small amount of random bargains that crop up from time to time. It's in electric cafe anyway so people don't have to read some monster thread and it doesn't even need to be stickied.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Can we have an electronic bargains section in electric cafe? A fair bit of the traffic there seems to be well I want to buy this and found this was quite good. It'd mean there'd be a place to reference those ideas and also the small amount of random bargains that crop up from time to time. It's in electric cafe anyway so people don't have to read some monster thread and it doesn't even need to be stickied.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

Rather than a sub-forum, how about a sticky where people can add their finds to?

Start one, PM me the thread details and I'll stick it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2010)

Rather than a sub-forum, how about a sticky where people can add their finds to?

Start one, PM me the thread details and I'll stick it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

What's wrong with the "found a bargain do tell" thread?


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

What's wrong with the "found a bargain do tell" thread?


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> Rather than a sub-forum, how about a sticky where people can add their finds to?
> 
> Start one, PM me the thread details and I'll stick it.
> 
> ...



Going a bit mad there? I realise I did write section when I meant thread if you know what I mean, I'm not proposing a break away section . Yeah I mean a thread, sticky is fine if you  thanks. Just didn't want one popping up and annoying people too much.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Admin said:


> Rather than a sub-forum, how about a sticky where people can add their finds to?
> 
> Start one, PM me the thread details and I'll stick it.
> 
> ...



Going a bit mad there? I realise I did write section when I meant thread if you know what I mean, I'm not proposing a break away section . Yeah I mean a thread, sticky is fine if you  thanks. Just didn't want one popping up and annoying people too much.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

rusky said:


> What's wrong with the "found a bargain do tell" thread?



Because it's in the bikes section. And it's weird but I always forget where that is anyway. I think an electronic thread would be better as that just seems to be how people post in terms of laptops/tvs/whatever.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

rusky said:


> What's wrong with the "found a bargain do tell" thread?



Because it's in the bikes section. And it's weird but I always forget where that is anyway. I think an electronic thread would be better as that just seems to be how people post in terms of laptops/tvs/whatever.


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

I must admit that I never remember where it is!

BTW, hotukdeals.com is good for all sorts of bargains, often with voucher codes too.


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

I must admit that I never remember where it is!

BTW, hotukdeals.com is good for all sorts of bargains, often with voucher codes too.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Yeah, tends to be the sort of thing people on other forums use them for, just depends how much you have in that direction. I'd feel a bit awkward starting a thread about particular bargains though.


----------



## marinyork (16 Jan 2010)

Yeah, tends to be the sort of thing people on other forums use them for, just depends how much you have in that direction. I'd feel a bit awkward starting a thread about particular bargains though.


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't feel awkward, there are a load of "adult" posts there already

TBH, most bargains I have thought about posting have alreadt been posted.


----------



## rusky (16 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't feel awkward, there are a load of "adult" posts there already

TBH, most bargains I have thought about posting have alreadt been posted.


----------

